# GridLayout: Colspan, Rowspan



## Kaffeebohne (23. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ist es möglich mit dem GridLayout Spalten oder Zeilen zu verbinden?


----------



## mic_checker (23. Mai 2005)

Du meinst wie in HTML mit Rowspan/Colspan (deswegen wahrscheinlich der Titel) ? 

Afaik ist das nicht möglich, dafür gibts ja das GridBagLayout, bei dem du angeben kannst ob es über mehrere Zeilen/Spalten gehen soll.

Musst du dir halt mal das anschauen.


----------



## Kaffeebohne (23. Mai 2005)

Genau, ich meinte das Verbinden.

Dann werd ich mir mal das GridBagLayout anschauen. Danke.


----------

